# Pumpkin Cheesecake and Breast Cancer Awareness soaps



## Lil Outlaws (Sep 21, 2010)

These are Pumpkin Cheesecake (from Natures Garden) with unscented RTCP frosting (sprinkled with cinnamon)... mini cupcakes and I have regular size too (2doz mini and 1doz regular).. after drying they will get Autumn themed cupcake papers..







and these are Breast Cancer Awareness soaps.. they are RTCP scented with Pink Bubblicious and Nishiki Grapefruit (Mill Creek). There is a pink swirl in there that is hard to see, and texturized top (with a cake scraper).. Piped on the ribbons with some of the pink..


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 21, 2010)

Love the breast cancer ones, they are great.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 21, 2010)

The first one makes me hungry and the second one looks very cool!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 22, 2010)

Yummy on the first and nice piping for an important cause on the second.

 I am so impressed by the number of soapers who are support breast cancer research through soaping.  8)


----------



## LisaNY (Sep 22, 2010)

Lovely soaps!  How did you get that ridged look in the BCA soaps?


----------



## agriffin (Sep 22, 2010)

Those are perfect!  Great job!  I especially love the little cupcakes.


----------



## sygrid (Sep 22, 2010)

Love the Ribbon and the Cause.

Lorie


----------



## krissy (Sep 22, 2010)

both are beautiful!


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness those top ones look soooooo real and the pink ribbon ones are just beautiful I would buy in memory of those lost to breastcancer :0)


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Sep 22, 2010)

the ridges on the RTCP are from a cake decorating tool.. it looks like a flat piece of plastic and it has different sized ridges along each edge.. one is wavy, one is notched, etc.. 

ETA: it is called an Icing Comb, mine looks kinda like this


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000VOOXI/ref ... nkCode=asn


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Sep 23, 2010)

scrumptious looking stuff!  Nicely done!


----------



## LisaNY (Sep 23, 2010)

Lil Outlaws said:
			
		

> the ridges on the RTCP are from a cake decorating tool.. it looks like a flat piece of plastic and it has different sized ridges along each edge.. one is wavy, one is notched, etc..
> 
> ETA: it is called an Icing Comb, mine looks kinda like this
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## ewenique (Oct 2, 2010)

The pumpkin ones look good enough to eat.  Good job on the breast cancer one, too!


----------



## gardencottage (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow! The cupcakes look so yummy!
Love the Breast cancer awareness too...


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, these are awesome!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Oct 10, 2010)

SUPER DUPER SOAPS!  The breast cancer awareness bars are such a great idea!


----------

